# Valhalla vintageverb vs. Room



## bcarwell (Feb 24, 2016)

I have read good things about Valhalla verbs but never saw anything about the differences between Vintage and Room. I can only afford one. 

Could someone please explain what the differences are between them and when one would be preferred over the other. Primary use for me is orchestra and film music.

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 24, 2016)

I think Room is the one for you. But VV is also very good. It is my go to verb on virtual keyboards and synths. But for orchestral and Kontakt I prefer Room. There are demo versions of both if you want to let your ears decide. Always the best IMHO.


----------



## hawpri (Feb 24, 2016)

Room. I think it's a better fit for orchestra like aesthete mentioned. Here's a dry/wet example.

Motif (dry)
Motif (wet)

I may change some settings in the end, but overall I've been pretty happy with what this plugin can do. I don't have vintageverb, so this is only my opinion, but judging by its demos I don't see it as the best type of reverb for orchestra.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 24, 2016)

Personally love the vintage for orchestral as it gets darn close to the 480. IMHO. I should pick up Room as well - the price is a no brainer.


----------



## Vin (Feb 24, 2016)

bcarwell said:


> I have read good things about Valhalla verbs but never saw anything about the differences between Vintage and Room. I can only afford one.
> 
> Could someone please explain what the differences are between them and when one would be preferred over the other. Primary use for me is orchestra and film music.



Room is a modern, cleaner reverb while Vintage is, well, vintage - dirtier, more modulating and artificial, but very pleasant reverb - like Lexicon (224XL, 480, 300 and even 960). You can hear Lexicons on countless classic film scores and pop-rock records, so if that's the sound you're after, than I'd recommend Vintage.

Here's a good review and comparison with Lexicon PCM Native which is much more expensive.

Anyway, if I must choose one, it would be VVV. But Room is excellent as well.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 24, 2016)

For you 'Room' owners which preset is a good 'starting point' for orchestral - (especially strings)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Noam Guterman (Feb 24, 2016)

I have both and use both equally. I'd go for both, especially at that price


----------



## hawpri (Feb 24, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> For you 'Room' owners which preset is a good 'starting point' for orchestral - (especially strings)? Thanks in advance.


Do you mean of the presets included by the developer, or what settings individuals have come up with? I don't mind sharing mine- I could probably use some feedback.


----------



## SillyMidOn (Feb 24, 2016)

Just download them (demo versions) and try them out yourself - I think the demo version mutes every 30 sec or so, but you can really tell that way which one suits you best.


----------



## Vin (Feb 24, 2016)

Not for Room, but here's my go-to Vintage orchestral custom preset:

<ValhallaVintageVerb pluginVersion="1.0.1" presetName="My Hall" Mix="1" PreDelay="0.186000004" Decay="0.361999989" Size="0.870000005" Attack="0.698000014" BassMult="0.44600001" BassXover="0.455000013" HighShelf="0" HighFreq="0.405000001" EarlyDiffusion="0.649999976" LateDiffusion="0.832000017" ModRate="0.0179999992" ModDepth="0.25999999" HighCut="0.324000001" LowCut="0.0439999998" ColorMode="1" ReverbMode="0.0416666679"/>

Plenty of Lexiconesque presets here: https://www.box.com/shared_item/https://www.box.com/s/gvubueyf63nwr1lqvi36


----------



## tack (Feb 24, 2016)

Just echoing the suggestion to try the demos. We should always encourage developers to release demos by trying and buying them. 

I'm not sure if it applies to the OP, but if you plan to use something else for ERs (which may include room ambiance built into your samples) and want some silky tails, I highly recommend ValhallaPlate. It's wonderful for late reverb, IMO. I used to use VR but replaced it with VP for a glue reverb.


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Feb 24, 2016)

VR is better for room placement, while VV is better for glue. VR is also decent for glue, but I wouldn't recommend using VV for room placement. So based on flexibility, I'd say get VR first. Then when you can afford, get VV.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 24, 2016)

Rob Elliott said:


> For you 'Room' owners which preset is a good 'starting point' for orchestral - (especially strings)? Thanks in advance.



Hi @Rob Elliott, I like the 'Den' presets - specifically there is a 480 hall that sounds nice with strings. So, to your point... the 480 sound is nice!


----------



## kmlandre (Feb 24, 2016)

Jacob Cadmus said:


> VR is better for room placement, while VV is better for glue.



Can you provide some example settings for VR on that front? I love the sound of VR and use it on practically everything, but I've not had a lot of success getting things to "sit" with the depth and right/left placement I'd hoped for...

Kurt


----------



## renegade (Feb 25, 2016)

tack said:


> ...I highly recommend ValhallaPlate. It's wonderful for late reverb, IMO. I used to use VR but replaced it with VP for a glue reverb.



+1 really good on brass IMO


----------



## hawpri (Feb 25, 2016)

renegade said:


> +1 really good on brass IMO


Valhalla Plate 1.5 is out now. The new version includes new reverb modes as well as some bug fixes.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 25, 2016)

Vin said:


> Not for Room, but here's my go-to Vintage orchestral custom preset:
> 
> <ValhallaVintageVerb pluginVersion="1.0.1" presetName="My Hall" Mix="1" PreDelay="0.186000004" Decay="0.361999989" Size="0.870000005" Attack="0.698000014" BassMult="0.44600001" BassXover="0.455000013" HighShelf="0" HighFreq="0.405000001" EarlyDiffusion="0.649999976" LateDiffusion="0.832000017" ModRate="0.0179999992" ModDepth="0.25999999" HighCut="0.324000001" LowCut="0.0439999998" ColorMode="1" ReverbMode="0.0416666679"/>
> 
> Plenty of Lexiconesque presets here: https://www.box.com/shared_item/https://www.box.com/s/gvubueyf63nwr1lqvi36


Fantastic - I'll give it a go.


----------



## Spip (Feb 26, 2016)

Both have demos. Try them. Your taste is the only judge here.

I like them both and to put it short and sweet : Valhalla Room for when you want the reverb "discreet" or "anonymous" and VintageVerb when you want to add colours.


----------



## lpuser (Feb 26, 2016)

In my setup, I use Valhalla Shimmer for orchestral stuff. Shimmer gives all those huge reverbs, which of course can be subtle too depending on the settings.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 26, 2016)

Plate 1.5 just came out btw. Its sounds great as well. Just buy all 5 Vahallas! 

ValhallaPlate is the latest plugin from Valhalla DSP. Inspired by the EMT140, ValhallaPlate recreates the physics and psychophysics of classic steel plate reverberators, and extends this sound into the 21st century. 

The latest changes in Version 1.5.0:

*5 new reverb modes!*
*Adamantium, Titanium, Osmium:* Designed to emulate different variants of the EMT140. Mono-in, stereo-out modes, with the dense upper midrange and lower modal density found in many of these older plates. Adamantium and Titanium are both "lighter" plates, while Osmium has a booming low end that is befitting of the densest metal found in nature.
*Radium.* A chamber/plate hybrid that uses the equivalent of 2 parallel mono plates to preserve the stereo image of your input signal. 
*Lithium. *A lush chamber/plate hybrid, with a unique approach to the stereo image that is inspired by the "stereo" chambers found in some recording studios. Helps to preserve the input panning of signals, while still having a realistic fill of the stereo image over time.

Various code updates and bug fixes.
The ValhallaPlate 1.5.0 update is available to demo / purchase today, and has been uploaded to the Valhalla DSP user accounts for everyone who has bought the plugin.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 26, 2016)

Vin said:


> Not for Room, but here's my go-to Vintage orchestral custom preset:
> 
> <ValhallaVintageVerb pluginVersion="1.0.1" presetName="My Hall" Mix="1" PreDelay="0.186000004" Decay="0.361999989" Size="0.870000005" Attack="0.698000014" BassMult="0.44600001" BassXover="0.455000013" HighShelf="0" HighFreq="0.405000001" EarlyDiffusion="0.649999976" LateDiffusion="0.832000017" ModRate="0.0179999992" ModDepth="0.25999999" HighCut="0.324000001" LowCut="0.0439999998" ColorMode="1" ReverbMode="0.0416666679"/>
> 
> Plenty of Lexiconesque presets here: https://www.box.com/shared_item/https://www.box.com/s/gvubueyf63nwr1lqvi36


Hey does anyone know on PC where to put these presets for VR? Still trying to locate the folder.



Well I knew if I asked I'd find them.  user/name/my docs/vst3/dsp folder


----------



## emid (Feb 26, 2016)

Rob, copy from here. Open the plugin, click on default and on the top there is an option 'paste from clipboard'. That's it. Name it whatever you want.

Presets are in ProgramData on windows.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Feb 26, 2016)

emid said:


> Rob, copy from here. Open the plugin, click on default and on the top there is an option 'paste from clipboard'. That's it. Name it whatever you want.
> 
> Presets are in ProgramData on windows.


Cool - super easy. Thanks!


----------

